# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  يعير المؤمن بإيمانه ، هل هذا نراه في زماننا ؟!

## أبو مالك المديني

أخرج نعيم بن حماد المروزي في كتابه " الفتن " :
61 - حدثنا بقية بن الوليد عن صفوان عن شريح بن عبيد عن كعب قال : ليأتين على الناس زمان يعير المؤمن بإيمانه كما يعير اليوم الفاجر بفجوره حتى يقال للرجل إنك مؤمن فقيه .
والأثر فيه شريح بن عبيد وهو ثقة لكنه لم يدرك كعبا - وهو كعب الأحبار - ، فالأثر منقطع لا يصح .
لكن هل ما فيه من معان نراها في زماننا ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لكن هل ما فيه من معان نراها في زماننا ؟!


للرفع ..

----------


## مختار بن يحي

الأن صار المتمسك  بالسنة يعير بالتشدد و التزمت ووو إلخ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

شكر الله لك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الله المستعان .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بالطبع لا يخلو الزمان من تلك الأصوات المنكرة التي هي أقرب ما تكون صوت نشاز منبوح قائلة: أن لا مكان للمتطهرين في مجتمعنا الحضاري، كقول سلفهم: ﴿أَخْرِجُوا آلَ لُوطٍ مِنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ  . [النمل: 56]

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

صدقت أبا البراء .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> صدقت أبا البراء .



أكرمك الله شيخنا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

يعير المؤمن بإيمانه ويُحسد كذلك.
نسأل الله العفو والعافية.

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

هل يجوز أن ننسب الأثر إلى شريح مباشرة ؟؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هل يجوز أن ننسب الأثر إلى شريح مباشرة ؟؟


مادام السند إليه لا يصح، فلا يجوز نسبته إليه، وإنما يذكر بصيغة من صيغ التمريض، كقيل أو روي أو يذكر عن شريح.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو البراء محمد علاوة
					

مادام السند إليه لا يصح، فلا يجوز نسبته إليه، وإنما يذكر بصيغة من صيغ التمريض، كقيل أو روي أو يذكر عن شريح.


قد ثبت بإسنادٍ حسنٍ* *إلى شريح بن عبيد** من أجل بقية بن الوليد قال الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب :" صدوق كثير التدليس عن الضعفاء "، وبقية رجاله ثقات.
ولفظ موسى بن أيوب الذي هو أوثق من نعيم بن حماد فيه ذكر أسباب حدوث ذلك وهو ما أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا وغيره في "الزهد" [140] فقال:
 حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ، قَالَ: ثنا مُوسَى بْنُ أَيُّوبَ، قَالَ: ثنا بَقِيَّةُ، عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ شُرَيْحِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ: 
"- لَتُحَبَّبَنَّ إِلَيْكُمُ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى تَتَعَبَّدُوا لَهَا وَلأَهْلِهَا،
- وَلَيَأْتِيَنكم زَمَانٌ تُكْرَهُ فِيهِ الْمَوْعِظَةُ، 
-وَحَتَّى يَخْتَفِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُ بِإِيمَانِهِ كَمَا يَخْتَفِي الْفَاجِرُ بِفُجُورِهِ، وَحَتَّى يُعَيَّرَ الْمُؤْمِنُ بِإِيمَانِهِ كَمَا يُعَيَّرُ الْفَاجِرُ بِفُجُورِهِ ". اهـ.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> قد ثبت بإسنادٍ حسنٍ* *إلى شريح بن عبيد** من أجل بقية بن الوليد قال الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب :" صدوق كثير التدليس عن الضعفاء "، وبقية رجاله ثقات.
> ولفظ موسى بن أيوب الذي هو أوثق من نعيم بن حماد فيه ذكر أسباب حدوث ذلك وهو ما أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا وغيره في "الزهد" [140] فقال:
>  حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ، قَالَ: ثنا مُوسَى بْنُ أَيُّوبَ، قَالَ: ثنا بَقِيَّةُ، عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ شُرَيْحِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ: 
> "- لَتُحَبَّبَنَّ إِلَيْكُمُ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى تَتَعَبَّدُوا لَهَا وَلأَهْلِهَا،
> - وَلَيَأْتِيَنكم زَمَانٌ تُكْرَهُ فِيهِ الْمَوْعِظَةُ، 
> -وَحَتَّى يَخْتَفِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُ بِإِيمَانِهِ كَمَا يَخْتَفِي الْفَاجِرُ بِفُجُورِهِ، وَحَتَّى يُعَيَّرَ الْمُؤْمِنُ بِإِيمَانِهِ كَمَا يُعَيَّرُ الْفَاجِرُ بِفُجُورِهِ ". اهـ.*


ما هي الإضافة في هذا السند، فالرواي عن كعب هو شريح أيضًا، وقد ذكر في أول الموضوع أنه لم يدركه ؟؟؟؟ !!!
كذا لا تغفل عنعنة بقية، ومعلوم أنه مدلس ولم يصرح.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> ما هي الإضافة في هذا السند، فالرواي عن كعب هو شريح أيضًا، وقد ذكر في أول الموضوع أنه لم يدركه ؟؟؟؟ !!!


*يا شيخنا الفاضل، السائلة تسأل عن صحة الأثر إلى شريح فأجبتها إن صح عن شريح فقلت بثبوته إلى شريح فقط.
لم أقصد إلى كعب فمتفقٌ أن شريحًا لم يدرك كعبًا الأحبار.
كصنيع* *الإمام الألباني في تحقيقه " الإيمان " لابن أبي شيبة ( 106 ) تحت أثر رواه معاوية بن قرة عن أبي الدرداء :
(كان أبو الدرداءِ يقول : اللهمَّ إني أسألُك إيمانًا دائمًا ، وعلمًا نافعًا ، وهديًا قيِّمًا)، فقال : (الأثر صحيح الإسناد) - يعني صحة إسناده إلى معاوية لا ثبوت الأثر من أساسه -.
**فمعلوم أن قرة بن معاوية لم يدرك أبا الدرداء حتى* *أعله بالانقطاع الإمام الذهبي في المهذب في اختصار السنن الكبير ( 2/ 684) فقال : (منقطع)*.



> كذا لا تغفل عنعنة بقية، ومعلوم أنه مدلس ولم يصرح.


*لكن ورد عن إمام الجرح والتعديل يحيى بن معين أنه قبل روايته عن الثقات وذكر صفوان بن عمرو بعينه، قال يحيى بن معين :
صالح ، ومرة : إذا حدث عن الثقات مثل صفوان بن عمرو وغيره فأما إذا حدث عن أولئك المجهولين فلا وإذا كنى ولم يسم اسم الرجل فليس يساوى شيئا وقال مرة : علي بن ثابت وإسماعيل بن عياش وبقية ومروان بن معاوية وزيد بن حباب ثقات في أنفسهم الا أنهم يحدثون عن الكل ويأتونا بالعجائب ، وفي رواية ابن محرز قال : إذا حدث عن ثقة فهو صدوق ". اهـ.
وكذلك المشار إليه في قول ابن حجر العسقلاني بتخصيص تدليسه عن الضعفاء.
والله أعلم.
وبارك الله فيك، أعتذر لك إن توهمت أو أخطأت، وجزاك الله خيرًا.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *يا شيخنا الفاضل، السائلة تسأل عن صحة الأثر إلى شريح فأجبتها إن صح عن شريح فقلت بثبوته إلى شريح فقط.
> لم أقصد إلى كعب فمتفقٌ أن شريحًا لم يدرك كعبًا الأحبار.
> كصنيع* *الإمام الألباني في تحقيقه " الإيمان " لابن أبي شيبة ( 106 ) تحت أثر رواه معاوية بن قرة عن أبي الدرداء :
> (كان أبو الدرداءِ يقول : اللهمَّ إني أسألُك إيمانًا دائمًا ، وعلمًا نافعًا ، وهديًا قيِّمًا)، فقال : (الأثر صحيح الإسناد) - يعني صحة إسناده إلى معاوية لا ثبوت الأثر من أساسه -.
> **فمعلوم أن قرة بن معاوية لم يدرك أبا الدرداء حتى* *أعله بالانقطاع الإمام الذهبي في المهذب في اختصار السنن الكبير ( 2/ 684) فقال : (منقطع)*.
> *.*


هل هناك طريق لهذا الأثر عن شريح؟
وفعل الألباني في الأثر الذي ذكرته ونسبته لمعاوية بن قرة لأنه روي عنه أيضًا وفي آخره، قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: (فَنَرَى أَنَّ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ إِيمَانًا لَيْسَ بِدَائِمٍ، وَمِنَ الْعِلْمِ عِلْمًا لَا يَنْفَعُ، وَمِنَ الْهَدْي هَدْيًا لَيْسَ بِقَيِّمٍ).

وهل قال أحد أن الأثر أو الحديث إذا لم يصح عن الراوي الأعلى نسبناه للراوي الذي قبله كما فعلت هنا ؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> هل هناك طريق لهذا الأثر عن شريح؟


*لم أقفُ على ذلك، لكن لم أقصد طريق الأثر عن شريح من قوله بل قصدت هل نسطيع أن نجزم أن شريحًا قال إن كعبًا قال هذا الأثر؟
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*



> وفعل الألباني في الأثر الذي ذكرته ونسبته لمعاوية بن قرة لأنه روي عنه أيضًا وفي آخره، قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: (فَنَرَى أَنَّ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ إِيمَانًا لَيْسَ بِدَائِمٍ، وَمِنَ الْعِلْمِ عِلْمًا لَا يَنْفَعُ، وَمِنَ الْهَدْي هَدْيًا لَيْسَ بِقَيِّمٍ).


.
*بارك الله فيك على التوضيح.*



> وهل قال أحد أن الأثر أو الحديث إذا لم يصح عن الراوي الأعلى نسبناه للراوي الذي قبله كما فعلت هنا ؟


*
لم أقصد نسب هذا الأثر إلى شريح من قوله، في كلامك ذكرتَ يا شيخنا أنه يجب أن نقول رُوي أو ذُكر عن شريح - يعني بصيغة التمريض - أنه قال إن كعبًا قال: هذا الأثر. 
فتبين لي من كلامك أن السند إلى شريح يضعف، لذا كان من الأولى أن يقال: " روي بصيغة التمريض عن كعب أنه قال هذا الأثر ".
لكن بعد بيان ثبوته عن شريح كإسناد إليه فقط نستطيع أن نقول -يعني بصيغة الجزم-  إن شريحًا بن عبيد قال عن كعب فنذكر الأثر.
لكن تبقى ظاهرة الانقطاع بين شريح وكعب الأحبار.
هذا ما قصدته لكن لا أنسبه إلى شريح بن عبيد من قوله، والله أعلم.
أعتذر لك إن أخطأت يا شيخنا جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك بك.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *لكن ورد عن إمام الجرح والتعديل يحيى بن معين أنه قبل روايته عن الثقات وذكر صفوان بن عمرو بعينه، قال يحيى بن معين :
> صالح ، ومرة : إذا حدث عن الثقات مثل صفوان بن عمرو وغيره فأما إذا حدث عن أولئك المجهولين فلا وإذا كنى ولم يسم اسم الرجل فليس يساوى شيئا وقال مرة : علي بن ثابت وإسماعيل بن عياش وبقية ومروان بن معاوية وزيد بن حباب ثقات في أنفسهم الا أنهم يحدثون عن الكل ويأتونا بالعجائب ، وفي رواية ابن محرز قال : إذا حدث عن ثقة فهو صدوق ". اهـ.
> وكذلك المشار إليه في قول ابن حجر العسقلاني بتخصيص تدليسه عن الضعفاء.
> والله أعلم.
> وبارك الله فيك، أعتذر لك إن توهمت أو أخطأت، وجزاك الله خيرًا.*


قال الشيخ الحويني في النافلة : (1/ 19):
 تدليس بقية، فقد كان يدلس التسوية، فتحتاج منه أن يصرح لنا بالتحديث في كل طبقات السند، وكنت ذهلت عن هذا قديماً، فكنت أجعل عنعنته كعنعنة الأعمش ونحوه ممن يدلسون تدليس الإسناد. وقال لي شيخنا حافظ الوقت ناصر الدين الألباني حفظه الله تعالى، وأمتع المسلمين بطول حياته: ((إنه يقع لي تدليس بقية هو من التدليس المعتاد)) أ. هـ*.
 لكن ثبت أن بقية بن الوليد يدلس التسوية، فذكر ابن أبي حاتم في ((العلل)) (1957) من طريق إسحاق بن راهويه، عن بقية، قالَ: حدثني أبو وهب الأسدي، قالَ: حدثنا نافع، عن ابن عمر، قالَ: لا تحمدوا إسلام امرئ، حتى تعرفوا عقدة رأيه. وقال أَبي: هذا الحديث لهُ علة، قل من يفهمها.!! 
روى هذا الحديث عبيد الله ابن عمرو، عن إسحاق بن أبي فروة، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر، عن النبي صلى الله عليهِ وعلى آله وسلم. وعبيد الله بن عمرو، وكنيته أبو وهب، وهوَ أسدي. فكأن بقية بن الوليد كنى عبيد الله بن عمرو، ونسبه إلى بني أسد لكيلا يتفطن بهِ، حتى إذا ترك إسحاق بن أبي فروة من الوسط لا يهتدى لهُ 0!! 
وكانَ بقية من أفعل الناس لهذا، وأما ما قالَ إسحاق في روايته عن بقية، عن أبي وهب: ((حدثنا نافع)) فهوَ وهوَ ... إلخ) .
قلت: فقول أبي حاتم: (( ... حتى ترك إسحاق من الوسط لا يهتدي إليه)) هذه هي صورة تدليس التسوية، ثم وصفه بأنه كان: ((من أفعل الناس [ويرى ابن حبان في ((المجروحين)) أن بقية ابتُليَ بتلاميذ سوء كانوا يسوون حديثه، وهذا لا يمنع أنه كان يفعله] . 
وهذا يعني أنه صار معروفاً به ولا يغنى في دفع هذا التدليس ما قاله ابن عدي: سمعت الحسين [يعني ابن عبد الله العطار] يقول: سمعت محمد بن عوف [وقع في
((الكامل)) : ((عون)) وهو خطأ. والنسخة المطبوعة من الكامل سيئة للغاية، لكثرة التصحيف فيها. فالله المستعان]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> كذا لا تغفل عنعنة بقية، ومعلوم أنه مدلس ولم يصرح.


للفائدة:
*متى يحتج بأحاديث الراوي بقية بن الوليد عند المحدثين؟*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> وقال أَبي: هذا الحديث لهُ علة، قل من يفهمها.!! 
> روى هذا الحديث عبيد الله ابن عمرو، عن إسحاق بن أبي فروة، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر، عن النبي صلى الله عليهِ وعلى آله وسلم. وعبيد الله بن عمرو، وكنيته أبو وهب، وهوَ أسدي. فكأن بقية بن الوليد كنى عبيد الله بن عمرو، ونسبه إلى بني أسد لكيلا يتفطن بهِ، حتى إذا ترك إسحاق بن أبي فروة من الوسط لا يهتدى لهُ 0!!


*ففطنها يحيى بن معين وفهمها ونبه عليها حتى قال :*



> *إذا حدث عن الثقات مثل صفوان بن عمرو وغيره فأما إذا حدث عن أولئك المجهولين فلا وإذا كنى ولم يسم اسم الرجل فليس يساوى شيئا*


.
*انظر إلى آخر الكلام إذا كناه ولم يسم اسم الرجل فليس يساوي شيئا.
وهنا في الأثر لم يكنِّ صفوان بن عمرو بأبي عمرو مثلًا بل سماه وصفوان ليس بمجهول بل ثقة وقبل يحيى بن معين روايته عن صفوان بن عمرو صريحًا.
وقال الترمذي في حديث لبقية بن الوليد قد عنعن فيه عن بحير بن سعد ذكر اسمه صريحًا : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ غَرِيبٌ ". اهـ.
وقال الحاكم في حديثٍ ءاخر له أيضًا : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ، فَقَدِ احْتَجَّ بِبَقِيَّةَ فِي الشَّوَاهِدِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ، فَأَمَّا بَقِيَّةُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ فَإِنَّهُ إِذَا رَوَى عَنِ الْمَشْهُورِينَ فَإِنَّهُ مَأْمُونٌ مَقْبُولٌ ". اهـ.
والله أعلم.
وجزاك الله خيرًا، وبارك الله فيك.*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو البراء محمد علاوة
					

قلت: فقول أبي حاتم: (( ... حتى ترك إسحاق من الوسط لا يهتدي إليه)) هذه هي صورة تدليس التسوية، ثم وصفه بأنه كان: ((من أفعل الناس [ويرى ابن حبان في ((المجروحين)) أن بقية ابتُليَ بتلاميذ سوء كانوا يسوون حديثه، وهذا لا يمنع أنه كان يفعله] .


من أشهر تلاميذه السوء :
الوليد بن مسلم القرشي قال الحافظ ابن حجر: " ثقة لكنه كثير التدليس والتسوية ". اهـ.
ورد في سنن الكبرى للبيهقي حيث روى مسلم بن الوليد فقال:
**أَخْبَرَنِي بَقِيَّةُ، عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَخَّصَ فِي دَمِ الْحُبُونِ، يَعْنِي الدَّمَامِيلَ ". وَكَانَ عَطَاءٌ يُصَلِّي وَهُوَ فِي ثَوْبِهِ، وَرَوَاهُ جِمَاعَةٌ، عَنِ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ، هَذَا تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ بَقِيَّةُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ، عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ، أنبأ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْمَالِينِيُّ، قَالَ: قَالَ أَبُو أَحْمَدَ بْنُ عَدِيٍّ الْحَافِظُ: هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ لا يُعْرَفُ إِلا بِبَقِيَّةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ، قَالَ: وَيُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ بَيْنَ بَقِيَّةَ، وَبَيْنَ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ بَعْضُ الْمَجْهُولِينَ  ، أَوْ بَعْضُ الضُّعَفَاءِ، لأَنَّ بَقِيَّةَ كَثِيرًا مَا يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ ". اهـ.
**قال الدارقطني في سننه: هَذَا بَاطِلٌ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ، وَلَعَلَّ بَقِيَّةَ دَلَّسَهُ عَنْ رَجُلٍ ضَعِيفٍ ". اهـ.*
*قلتُ: والصواب أن هذا من فعل تلميذه الوليد بن مسلم كما رأى ابن حبان.**
والدليل على ذلك هو ما ورد في غريب الحديث للحربي قال :
 قال: حَدَّثَنَا دَاوُدُ بْنُ رُشَيْدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، حَدَّثَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلُ الْبَصْرِيُّ، حَدَّثَنِي ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: " رُخِّصَ لَنَا فِي دَمِ الْحُبُونِ ". اهـ.*

*ورد في تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر بإسناده [10 : 331]:
قَالَ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ: أَمَّا حَدِيثُ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ هَذَا، عَنْ بَقِيَّةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فِي دَمِ الْحبونِ فَمُنْكَرٌ،
 وَقَدْ حَدَّثَنِي الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِبَقِيَّةَ: حَدِّثْنَا بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ عَنِ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ، قَالَ: لَمْ أَسْمَعْهُ أَنَا مِنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ ". اهـ.
**
لذلك لا عجب في قول أبي حاتم الرازي : " له علة قل من يفهمها ".
**
قلتُ: ولا أرى الآفة إلا من إسماعيل البصري، ولم ينسبه بقية بن الوليد إذن فهو ضعيف.
 فلعله إسماعيل بن أبي زياد الشامي رماه الذهبي بالكذب، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : " ضعيف جدا " "النتائج" (3/ 282)، والله أعلم.
ذكره ابن الجوزي في كشف النقاب ، وقال : لقبه فافا ، يروي عنه ابن جريج. اهـ.

والله أعلم.
*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> هل هناك طريق لهذا الأثر عن شريح؟


.



> *أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا وغيره في "الزهد" [140] فقال:
> حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ، قَالَ: ثنا مُوسَى بْنُ أَيُّوبَ، قَالَ: ثنا بَقِيَّةُ، عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ شُرَيْحِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ: 
> "- لَتُحَبَّبَنَّ إِلَيْكُمُ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى تَتَعَبَّدُوا لَهَا وَلأَهْلِهَا،
> - وَلَيَأْتِيَنكم زَمَانٌ تُكْرَهُ فِيهِ الْمَوْعِظَةُ، 
> -وَحَتَّى يَخْتَفِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُ بِإِيمَانِهِ كَمَا يَخْتَفِي الْفَاجِرُ بِفُجُورِهِ، وَحَتَّى يُعَيَّرَ الْمُؤْمِنُ بِإِيمَانِهِ كَمَا يُعَيَّرُ الْفَاجِرُ بِفُجُورِهِ ". اهـ.*


*لم أقفُ على اتصال مرويات شريح بن عبيد عن كعب إلأ في الحلية لأبي نعيم رقم الحديث: 7776 من طريق :
 إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ شُرَيْحِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ الْحَضْرَمِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِي شِمْرٍ الذِّمَارِيِّ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ: أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى نَظَرَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، فَقَالَ: ... إلخ.
وتوبع إسماعيل بن عياش في إبطال التأويلات (37) لأبي يعلى الفراء.
وأبو شمر الذماري لم أجد له ترجمة لكن يمكن تحديد طبقته من خلال هذه الرواية التي ذكرها الذهبي في سير الأعلا النبلاء، قال علي بن المديني :
حدثنا هشام بن يوسف ، أخبرني داود بن قيس ، قال : كان لي صديق يقال له أبو شمر ذو خولان ، فخرجت من صنعاء أريد قريته ، فلما دنوت منها وجدت كتابا مختوما إلى أبي شمر ، فجئته فوجدته مهموما حزينا ، فسألته عن ذلك فقال : قدم رسول من صنعاء ، فذكر أن أصدقاء لي كتبوا لي كتابا فضيعه الرسول ، قلت : فهذا الكتاب . فقال : الحمد لله ; ففضه فقرأه ، فقلت : أقرئنيه ، فقال : إني لأستحدث سنك . قلت : فما فيه ؟ قال : ضرب الرقاب . قلت : لعله كتبه إليك ناس حرورية في زكاة مالك . قال : من أين تعرفهم ؟ قلت : إني وأصحابا لي نجالس وهب بن منبه ، ... إلخ ". اهـ.
حيث نتبين هنا أنه مقبول عندهم وأنه من تلاميذ وهب بن منبه الذماري أيضًا ووهب بن منبه يروي عن كعب الأحبار ولم يدركه أيضًا.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاكم الله خيرا .


وجزاك الله خيرا

----------

